# Thinking of selling Alphas Ito 103A



## russ010 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm thinking about selling my Daiwa Alphas Ito 103Ai. I've got it on a 6'6" GLoomis GLX rod right now, spooled with 15# PLine Halo. This is the only setup I've been able to get this rod to cast right on, and it's probably because I'm using to heavy a line for a finesse reel, which I think is really make for small to maybe medium crankbaits.

My biggest peeve with it is the spool. https://www.japantackle.com/Daiwa_reels/Daiwa_Alphas_ito.htm

This is the exact reel I have, the AI model, super tuned and all that jazz by mr. ito himself... anyways, I might just not know how to fill these types of spools, but if I get an overrun while I'm fishing - I have to literally pull every bit of line off the spool and try and start over again, only to do it again 10 casts later. I'm not using it for cranks much, this past weekend I used it for pitching jigs, and this is where a lot of my overruns were occurring. I can also throw a weightless texas rigged worm about 15-20 yards with no problem.

I'm wanting to set up my GLoomis GLX rod it's on now for strictly jigging... and I'm looking at the Daiwa Zillion Hyper Speed as a replacement...https://www.tackletour.com/reviewdaiwazillionhyperpreview.html
I'm not a Shimano fan... but this Core 100MGFV looks pretty good https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLCSHIMANO-SCRF.html#

I'd appreciate anyone's thoughts on this - I'm not going to a spinning outfit, so don't even go there


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like you might need to adjust the tensioner a little tighter if you are able to cast unweighted plastics, but pitching a jig causes a backlash. I have to adjust mine with every type of lure change I make.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2008)

I just sold my Ito 103a myself. I never had any issues with it, just wanted another Shimano. I do have a Metanium MG which I love, but it does not have an external brake control. For me that is not an issue. I had a super tuned Zillion high speed with all the bells and whistles (ceramic bearings, carbon drag, TD-Z parts) and It was a nice reel but not what I was looking for. If you like your Viento, you will love the Zillion.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2008)

the tension and brakes aren't the problem... it's that freaking spool (it's beveled on the edges, not like a regular spool). When it overruns, I have to take off every bit of line because of it way the line goes on.

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewdaiwaalphasIto.html check out the second page of this site and you'll see the spool. When I spool the line on, it runs up the sides, but as it starts to wind back to the other side, everything that went up the bevel, comes back down to the center - so there's about 4' of line just sitting clumped up on one side and the same thing happens on the other side.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jim - what rod did you have your alphas ito on?

I've tried it on my Kistler LTA, Powell Max, and the only thing it works on is my 6'6" GLoomis GLX Heavy... 

I might end up getting another rod for it - I want that GLoomis for jigs and I don't want to spend the money for a new GLoomis rod... I paid $50 for that one 2 years ago, well I stole it - the guy at the pawn shop had no idea what he was selling.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Jim - what rod did you have your alphas ito on?
> 
> I've tried it on my Kistler LTA, Powell Max, and the only thing it works on is my 6'6" GLoomis GLX Heavy...
> 
> I might end up getting another rod for it - I want that GLoomis for jigs and I don't want to spend the money for a new GLoomis rod... I paid $50 for that one 2 years ago, well I stole it - the guy at the pawn shop had no idea what he was selling.




I had it on a 6'6 GLX. Medium I think 742?


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2008)

well crap... looks like I'll be getting a new jig rod/reel setup...

I feel the bait monkey running down my back into my wallet... 

I wonder if Tiffany snuck one of those monkey's she's holding in the picture on her website home with me.. I swear I think he lives on my shoulders sometime, but I have yet to see the sneaky little bastard


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2008)

So what are you saying exactly is the problem? How the line bunches up on the spool?, that your having backlashes, or your rod? If your putting some tension on the line while your filling the spool, I don't see how its "bunching up". If your reel is set up right, I wouldn't see why your are having that much trouble with backlashes(1 out of every 10 casts). :|


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 3, 2008)

russ010 said:


> w
> I wonder if Tiffany snuck one of those monkey's she's holding in the picture on her website home with me.. I swear I think he lives on my shoulders sometime, but I have yet to see the sneaky little bastard


 :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: 

I think one must gotten loose and headed North - thankfully it only stops at my house once in a while (I think Redbug has about 15 of those bait monkeys tied up in his garage that or he breeds them :lol: )


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2008)

the main problem is the line on the spool... when I get home tonight I'll take pictures of what I'm talking about because I can't explain it here... once you see the pictures you'll understand more of what I'm talking about.

As far as rods - I have all 6'8, 6'9 & 7' rods.. the GLoomis I have is a 6'6, and that is the only lenght rod I can use to throw the bait any distance. I wanted to put the Ito on a different rod, but I can't because I don't have any other 6'6 rods.

The backlashes only happen when I flip/pitch jigs.. it's fine for casting, but that's not what I was wanting to use it for. I have other setups that will cast weightless worms (and I'm not talking about Senkos, I'm talking about 4-5" finesse worms with no weight)... I just read that this reel is the same as the Daiwa Sol which also is for small crankbaits and lightweight lures.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO:
> I think one must gotten loose and headed North - thankfully it only stops at my house once in a while (I think Redbug has about 15 of those bait monkeys tied up in his garage that or he breeds them :lol: )




I'm beginning to think I've got some in my garage too... it's amazing where I'm finding money to pay for all the nonsense I'm buying... I gotta slow down.. is there a Bait Monkey Anonymous group anybody knows about??


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2008)

So are you wanting it to pitch/flip jigs, or are you wanting it to (cast) weightless plastics? 

If your backlashing when your pitching jigs, seems like you would either need to adjust your cast knob(on the side of the reel), or just practice controlling the spool when you do pitch it. Thats something i've never really caught onto myself, although haven't really tried it enough to learn it anyway.


----------



## redbug (Dec 3, 2008)

i was a part of a bait monkey Anonymous group and actually got my 30 day chip.That i but up for sale on ebay and bought more baits with the proceeds


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 3, 2008)

redbug said:


> i was a part of a bait monkey Anonymous group and actually got my 30 day chip.That i but up for sale on ebay and bought more baits with the proceeds




:---) :---) :---) :---) :---) 
I believe you sold you chip - but have real doubts that it was a 30 day chip


Maybe a 30 minute - more likely a 30 second chip


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bubba said:


> So are you wanting it to pitch/flip jigs, or are you wanting it to (cast) weightless plastics?
> 
> If your backlashing when your pitching jigs, seems like you would either need to adjust your cast knob(on the side of the reel), or just practice controlling the spool when you do pitch it. Thats something i've never really caught onto myself, although haven't really tried it enough to learn it anyway.



I'm wanting to cast/flip jigs... I can control the spool with my thumb, that's not the problem... and believe me, I've tuned the thing 100 different ways with the tension knob and brake - no luck. It could be that I'm using too large of a line, and should probably drop down to 12lb and try it out. I'm going to leave it like it is now and just use it to throw weightless - OR SELL IT!

I'm going to get another reel for jigs - probably daiwa zillion anniversary edition


----------



## slim357 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey before you go looking for a new rod or reel why not fix the problem and get a new spool? Ive seen a few for sale already with custom spools, I guess you not the only one that doesnt like that spool.


----------



## redbug (Dec 3, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > i was a part of a bait monkey Anonymous group and actually got my 30 day chip.That i but up for sale on ebay and bought more baits with the proceeds
> ...



I'll have you know I haven''t purchased any new tackle this week!!!! of course i have been home sick in bed :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 3, 2008)

redbug said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > redbug said:
> ...



And it is only Wednesday


----------



## russ010 (Dec 3, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Hey before you go looking for a new rod or reel why not fix the problem and get a new spool? Ive seen a few for sale already with custom spools, I guess you not the only one that doesnt like that spool.



Where have you seen some? I've seen a few, but they are all the same like mine, just a different color.


I did go out this evening to take pictures of my problem, but I got to playing with it a little more and practiced with pitching it, and with the same lure on it... it works fine while I'm not in the water, so maybe it has something to do with the wind because I like to fish into the wind. Come to think of it, I don't have that problem with it's not windy. Still though, I don't like that spool. I'm going to scale down to 10-12lb test line. But that Halo line is pretty thin for 15#, so I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. Probably keep it for light cranks and weightless worms, then get another jig rod/reel setup.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 4, 2008)

It is amazing how you accumulate stuff. I started my journey into fishing last year with maybe one spinning rod and one casting rod and an old box of half rusty lures. Now I have a rod rack full of rods n reels, and a tackle bag full of baits and hooks etc. I honestly don't remember spending the money! Boy am I glad I did though!! My next binge is probably going to be some jigs when I can get some extra cash. I still don't have any football jigs for fishing deep on my favorite lake.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 4, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> My next binge is probably going to be some jigs when I can get some extra cash. I still don't have any football jigs for fishing deep on my favorite lake.




check out https://www.gitbit.net, they have some awesome jigs and I've used them a few times.. just never stuck with them long enough to catch them - but that will change this weekend - nothing but jigs are going in the boat... ok thats a lie - 1 rod/reel with have a shakey head on it, but only 5 worms will go with me.


----------



## slim357 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im out of town right now and on dail up internet when I get home next week ill look for somewhere to get new spool, im sure there out there and I def saw one that was completly different. Well after waiting about 10 minutes for a page to load heres a site I found with some, kinda pricey but still if it fixes the problem worth it in my opinion. https://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/tuning_spools_daiwa.htm note you may want to try and google it as there was quite a few pages that i couldnt get to open.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks slim, but that is the site where I bought the reel from when they first came out. The only spool they have for sale that will fit it is the same spool I have, just in a different color. 

I'm going to start googling it to see what I can find. 

I know how you feel with dial up, that's what my parents have in the boon docks of South Carolina because that's all they can get... aside from paying $100 a month for satellite internet


----------



## russ010 (Dec 5, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what the abbreviations under Action are? I think M/L is for medium light, but I don't know that the FW/SW stans for.... they are part of the type of action

Team Daiwa Zillion 50th Anniversary Hyper Speed Special Edition

Action 
FW/SW 
M/L


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2008)

My guess would be Freshwater or Saltwater seeing as its talking about a reel.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bubba said:


> My guess would be Freshwater or Saltwater seeing as its talking about a reel.



I never would have come up with that... thanks!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Tell me how you like that Zillion when you get it. Seems to be very similar to the Fuego, which I really like as well. 

Now, I realized why I didn't like the Sol much at all, when I tried it in a buddies boat. I just noticed that it is the Mag Force V (V spool).


----------



## redbug (Dec 5, 2008)

I have 3 of the 103's not the ito custom i use them on my crankin and spinnerbait rods never had any trouble with the spool...
i kinda like the v shape it saves me some cash when changing line
I also have the zillion LOVE IT that's on my rouge frog/topwater rod with 20 lb izorline (heaviest line i use)
and the ventio with the twitchin bar is on a boyd duckett carrot stick used for small creature baits all great reels


----------



## russ010 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've got 2 other Vientos.. I probably should just stick with another one of those because they work well for everything I throw to the fishies... 

I got to looking at the Zillion, and now I'm not sure if that's what I'm wanting for a jig reel or not... I'm not going to jump in too early on this one.. I want to see what new stuff 2009 has to offer - and I might even cross the line and venture to the dark side and try a shimano

casting the ito 103ai is not a problem - it doesn't overrun on me at all... the only problem I have is with pitching jigs - if it overruns even an inch, almost everybit of the line has to come off.


----------

